# Favourite Saison Yeast?



## indica86 (1/1/15)

Hi all, the weather is hot and I love a good saison. What is your favourite yeast and why?
I have used Belle Saison and quite like it, although it can pull your face off when brewed too warm - good but takes some maturing.
Yeast Bay Saison Blend - good stuff too, but not dry enough for me.
Two brews from Bridge Rd I liked used White Labs Saison 2 and Wyeast Belgian Saison.


----------



## Adr_0 (1/1/15)

Tasted my saison last night with 3724 (is that Belgian Saison/DuPont?). Flippin awesome. It fermented fine, thoughI aadded sugar syrup after it had chewed through about 25 points. Dry, bitter, peppery, funky. 

I can't compare it to others though sorry...


----------



## drtomc (1/1/15)

I've drunk quite a number of different Saisons, and Dupont is definitely my favourite. The Wyeast Belgian Saison is the only yeast I've tried, but since I end up with something very much in the vein of Dupont, I'm happy. The word of advice is don't rush it. It can take a few weeks to fully attenuate, and you need to keep it warm.

T.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/1/15)

I kegged my first Saison I brewed with Wyeast 3711 the other day and I was quite impressed, amazingly clean with hints of lemon, pepper, bubblegum esters, simple recipe of 100% BestMalz Pils and EKGs.

I can't compare to any others either sorry.


----------



## indica86 (1/1/15)

Comparison or not, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/1/15)

Wy3711 for reliability and ease of use. I didn't have any luck with Wy3724 although plenty have. I am now limited in time and motivation so I have no interest in anything remotely temperamental. Belle saison failed to impress me after all the initial hype. But horses for courses and individual preferences and all that.


----------



## mje1980 (1/1/15)

I've tried Belle, 3724, 3725, 3711 and 3726. My fave is DuPont and I believe 3724 is my fave saison yeast. I prefer dry n fruity, and I find 3711 and belle to be too peppery for my taste. 3724 is fiddly but worth it for me


----------



## Spiesy (2/1/15)

I believe DuPont use 2 different Belgian yeast strains?


----------



## drtomc (2/1/15)

The farmhouse ales book claims 4 strains, I think. It has been a while since I read it. Time for a reread methinks.


----------



## brewermp (2/1/15)

Hey guys still new here and wondering if anyone has any dry yeast varieties for saisons?


----------



## Spiesy (2/1/15)

brewermp said:


> Hey guys still new here and wondering if anyone has any dry yeast varieties for saisons?


Yep. Danstar Belle Saison.


----------



## Yob (2/1/15)

Where abouts are you brewermp?


----------



## brewermp (2/1/15)

Yob said:


> Where abouts are you brewermp?


In Canberra..


----------



## brewermp (2/1/15)

Spiesy said:


> Yep. Danstar Belle Saison.


Thanks Spiesy


----------



## mje1980 (2/1/15)

drtomc said:


> The farmhouse ales book claims 4 strains, I think. It has been a while since I read it. Time for a reread methinks.


Yeah that's right. Still, I think the 3724 has produced the most similarities compared to the others listed. For my tastes anyway. 

The others a re very good yeast strains, I just like the Belgian one for making saisons like dupont. The farmhouse one 3726 I think, is much quicker in my experience, and pretty bloody good too. Just doesn't remind me of dupont.


----------



## tomdavis (2/1/15)

Yep, I have tried the Danstar Belle Saison and it gave good, clean results.


----------



## indica86 (23/9/15)

Just got some 

[SIZE=10pt]Wyeast 3725-PC Biere de Garde™[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]"[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Beer Styles:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Saison, Biere de Garde, Belgian Blonde Ale, Belgian Pale Ale, Belgian Golden Strong Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]*Profile:* Low to moderate ester production with subtle spiciness. Malty and full on the palate with initial sweetness. Finishes dry and slightly tart. Ferments well with no sluggishness.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Alc. Tolerance*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] 12% ABV [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Flocculation*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] low[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Attenuation*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] 74-79% [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Temp. Range*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] 70-84°F (21-29°C)""[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Seems interesting. I'll use it for a few brews on the bench in the brew shed.[/SIZE]


----------



## sponge (23/9/15)

My hand is up for 3726. I like 3724, but seems a little 'fussier' (for lack of a better term) than the 3726.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (23/9/15)

I've only used 3711 and I really liked the outcome. I know other people have had issues with it stalling but in my case it dropped down to 1.002 in about 3 days at around 20 degrees.


----------



## hirschb (7/10/15)

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I've only used 3711 and I really liked the outcome. I know other people have had issues with it stalling but in my case it dropped down to 1.002 in about 3 days at around 20 degrees.


Are you sure you've heard that 3711 has issues? It's normally Dupont/3724 that has issues stalling out. 3711 is a beast that eats up any sugar in sight without a risk of stalling.

My personal fave is 3724, or culturing dregs from a bottle of Dupont. To get past the stalling issue, it's a good idea to combine yeasts: 90% 3724 with 10% something else like 3711, Danstar Saison (which can make an excellent saison if used well), Wallonian Farmhouse, or Belgian high gravity.


----------



## contrarian (7/10/15)

I've only used 3726 but have been very happy with what it has produced. Even chucked a RIS on a cake of it and fermented at around 18C with good results and amazing attenuation.


----------



## Bridges (7/10/15)

WLP566 is fantastic.

Don't all go and buy it though as I want to get some soon to put a saison down for summer.


----------

